# Looking to lease land in sumter lee Daugherty or worth counties



## bearslayer (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking to lease anywhere from 300 to a 1000 acres. This will be my family only! Not a hunting club! Trophy hunters looking to grow and hold big deer! Would like to have a river or creek on the property. Send me a pm of what you got or email me  at tuckermichael_9@yahoo.com 
912 422 8594 cell


----------



## bearslayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Btt


----------



## bearslayer (Nov 24, 2014)

Would be interested in the surrounding counties as well.


----------



## bearslayer (May 18, 2015)

Btt


----------



## lineman101 (May 18, 2015)

*leases*

sent ya a pm


----------

